# Serious Kitten Tummy Trouble!!!!!!!!!! :( :(



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Im looking after a kitten who is 4month old, he isnt eating and what little he has eaten in the past few days he has just threw back up hes been drinking quite a bit of water but the past few days he has had diarhea and sickness he is really really skinny and small for his age and im worried about him i have given him 3 types of kitten food and he isnt having any of it hes only eat a tiny bit of ham in the past 4days wich he just threw back up the only reason i dont think he is in pain is that he purrs alot and seems happy not very lively but a bit active mainly just sleeps alot like kittens do but i am concerned about him
any help or advice please??
thanks  x


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like you need to get him to a vet asap


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

well i was thinking that before but because he was happy and purring i thought he was fine ill make an appointment tommoro then i think get him checked out because i really dont want him to get worse


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It is extremely dangerous for a cat/kitten not to eat for so long. He needs to see a vet *now* before he dies. Kittens are very good at eating elastic bands and things so could have an obstruction or even an infection please, please get him to a vet
Purring in cats isnt always a sign of happiness as they also do it when distressed or in pain


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cats purr when they are in pain too, ones squished by cars purr.

sounds like he does need a vet, tbh tho changing the make of food will just make him worse and upset his tummy more.

has he been wormed? & is he dehydrated at all?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

aww well i just thought he was happy coz he was closing his eyes and rubbing himself on me if you get me
i cant take him to the vet now can i i dont think theres any emergency vets in my area, i dont think he eaten anything like an elastic band as i have none in my house he had diarhea and sickness when he first got here he had ran away and ended up in a cats home then my cousin picked him up from there and brought him straight to mine so i wasnt sure if the woman at the cats home had been feeeding him sonething that didnt agree with him anyway im going to ring up PDSA first thing in the morning and take him straight down


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

im not sure if hes been wormed or not i think so
yes hes stayinh hydrated ive made sure i change his water regualry because he is drinking quite alot of water so hopefully thats keeping him a bit better


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> aww well i just thought he was happy coz he was closing his eyes and rubbing himself on me if you get me
> i cant take him to the vet now can i i dont think theres any emergency vets in my area, i dont think he eaten anything like an elastic band as i have none in my house he had diarhea and sickness when he first got here he had ran away and ended up in a cats home then my cousin picked him up from there and brought him straight to mine so i wasnt sure if the woman at the cats home had been feeeding him sonething that didnt agree with him anyway im going to ring up PDSA first thing in the morning and take him straight down


Dont the pdsa do a 24 hour emergency service, he needs to go vets now, not tomorrow it maybe to late for him


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

There must be a 24 hour vet service somewhere near you. 4 days for a tiny kitten this ill is serious. If he's from a rescue, didn't the cats home give you a diet sheet or samples of what he was eating? Have you discussed his illness with the cats home at all?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are two 24 hour vets in middlesbrough.

Vets 4 pets
422, Marton Road, *Middlesbrough*, Cleveland TS4 2PT
01642 909687

* Stokesley Veterinary Practice *

 Bridge View, 9, East End, Stokesley, *Middlesbrough*, Cleveland TS9 5DP  
01642 710234


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is the local PDSA number for you too.

Acklam Rd, *Middlesbrough*, Cleveland TS5 4EB 


 Tel: *01642 825793 
*


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Can you ring the cats home the kitten came from? If it had diarrhea and vomiting from the time you got it there could be a problem with their other cats. You can find out if there is and what they are feeding their kittens on.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no he wasnt origanely from the cats home he was my cousins cats kitten then it ran away and a woman from a cats home picked him up and took him in and then my cousin found out where he was and picked him up from the cat shelter then brought him straight to my house and she put the litter tray down and he shit up my wall but he settled very quickly with me and my boyfriend hes very loving for a cat and i was just thinking it might be shock for him to be moved around so much at such a young age maybee thats why he isnt eating he also sleeps all day and when me and my boyfriend turn everything off and go to bed he stays awake and crys i just really hope there isnt anything seriously wrong with him


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

well ill find out of my cousin which one it was then ring up tommoro
and thanks for the number


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Only a vet visit will tell you that for certain. Tomorrow could be too late for the kitten.


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

Please take everyones advice and get the kitten seen asap. My friends kitten died last month after vomiting for 12 hours. 4 days is far too long. I really hope the little one pulls through.
I wouldnt have thought it was anything to do with him being unsettled. I have 3 cats and grew up with cats all my life. Vomiting is not normal and really not a good sign  xx


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Has he ever been wormed, how long has he been weaned from his mum, what have you been giving him to eat?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

ive got three cats aswell and grew up with cats all my life aswell and thought i could tell but im ringing the PDSA now and try to get him an appointment tonight


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck got everything crossed for you both. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

3month he was with his mam till he ran away
im not sure if hes been wormed and i bought him kitten food and kitten biscuits
and the vets ringing me back in ten mins so hopefully he should be seen tonight ill let you know what was wrong with him x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed they will see him


If he has eaten something it could have been a while ago as it takes time to cause a problem


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

ive got an appointment at half ten in the morning x


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Did you get any advice for what to do tonight?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do they not have 24 hour emergency cover ?


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Be fair. What qualifies as an 'emergency' these days? Surely they can see you tonight. The poor thing sounds like it's at death's door to be perfectly honest and tomorrow - as other people have said - could be far too late. Did you emphasise this to them?
Really hope it's okay.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no they said he didnt sound like he needed to be seen tonight as hes not really ill and as hes drinking water hes not likely to be dehydrated he isnt at deaths door hes fine and active as a kitten is ive described everything to a qualified vet and she seems to think hell be fine tonight so im just taking her word for it


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

they couldnt get me seen tonight anyway i dont think because i hadnt registered with them i have to take my housing benifits letters and sort it all out in the morning
im just going to keep an eye on im tonight he hasnt really dramaticly got worse in the past few days the only thing thats wrong with him is that he just isnt eating and that but he seems to be generally ok
i just hope he gets sorted out tommoro 
if he does get worse thought anytime tonight im going to ring the vets back and get him straight in


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> no he wasnt origanely from the cats home he was my cousins cats kitten then it ran away and a woman from a cats home picked him up and took him in and then my cousin found out where he was and picked him up from the cat shelter then brought him straight to my house and she put the litter tray down and he shit up my wall but he settled very quickly with me and my boyfriend hes very loving for a cat and i was just thinking it might be shock for him to be moved around so much at such a young age maybee thats why he isnt eating *he also sleeps all day* and when me and my boyfriend turn everything off and go to bed he stays awake and crys i just really hope there isnt anything seriously wrong with him





Jessikat said:


> no they said he didnt sound like he needed to be seen tonight as hes not really ill and as hes drinking water hes not likely to be dehydrated he isnt at deaths door hes fine *and active as a kitten is* ive described everything to a qualified vet and she seems to think hell be fine tonight so im just taking her word for it


 
Now Im confused, a kitten of that age doesnt sleep all day, they are usually climbing the curtains and racing about


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

yes but like i said he sleeps alot during the day and is awake all night
as soon as me and my boyfriend go to bed hes awake and running about 
ive rang the vet now and shes said he doesnt sound that bad so im just going on what shes saying


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, well I hope the serious kitten tummy trouble isn't that bad then and that the vet's right in his/her advice and it all turns out okay tomorrow


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No-one has asked if he's been vaccinated - has he?

Please don't feed him ham. There's no nourishment in ham at all for a 4 month old kitten.


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

how is the cat?

Hxx


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you take the kitten to the vets, how his he today any better.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

hiya
yeah i took him this morning they didnt know what was wrong with him but that he seemed fine in him self
i found out he hasnt been vaccinated or been wormed
but i got worming medicine and some tablets to help him fight off infection because he is really underweight i think there some sort of vitamin aswell
ive give him his first worming medicine he hated it
i got told to feed him chicken and turkey only so i got some chicken but he looked like he was struggling to eat it like he wanted to but couldnt i dont think he knows how to eat
buh i broke it up into tiny pieces and he had a little bit which im really glad about ive broken down his tablets and put it in the chicken but he isnt eating it so i really dont know how im going to get him to eat the tablet
ive got a follow up appointment on wednesday so hopefully he should be fine by then then he is getting all of his vaccinations so hell be right as rain sooon! 
thanks for the advice tho  xxxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> hiya
> yeah i took him this morning they didnt know what was wrong with him but that he seemed fine in him self
> i found out he hasnt been vaccinated or been wormed
> but i got worming medicine and some tablets to help him fight off infection because he is really underweight i think there some sort of vitamin aswell
> ...


 

To give a kitten a tablet I scruff the kitten and lift its front end up off the floor(it makes the bottom jaw drop slightly) then with the other hand poke the tablet down its throat using a finger then close the mouth, stroke the throat and put the kitten back down and release. It literally takes less than a minute to do.
What tablets has the kitten got?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Poor little chap. I give tablets the same way Shell describes, wrapping the cat securely in a towel if it's a scratcher.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i give my cats tablets the same way, always a definate way of making sure the tablet has gone down and not been spat out anywhere!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

thanks ill try that  next time i try ive just put crushed tablet into water and put it in a syringe and give him it but ill try the other way tonight when i have to give him it
the only thing im concrened about is him not been able to eat
i think hes starving but i really dont think he knows how to eat ive put little bits of chicken and his licking them and trying to eat but he cant
any advice please?
and i dont know what the tablets are called there maybes worming tablets or the medicine could be im not quite sure it dusnt say on the bottle


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> thanks ill try that  next time i try ive just put crushed tablet into water and put it in a syringe and give him it but ill try the other way tonight when i have to give him it
> the only thing im concrened about is him not been able to eat
> i think hes starving but i really dont think he knows how to eat ive put little bits of chicken and his licking them and trying to eat but he cant
> any advice please?
> and i dont know what the tablets are called there maybes worming tablets or the medicine could be im not quite sure it dusnt say on the bottle


 


Its illegal to prescribe medication without a label:bash: I would go to the vets and ask for a can of recovery diet(not the sachets) its like a very soft pate that wont upset his tummy and is easily licked up or you can even add water and use a syringe. Im really surprised the vets didnt give you better help
If I lived nearer to you I would come over and show you how to get him to eat. Did they check his mouth as a kitten of that age should know how to eat


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

thanks ill ring up tommoro if he still wont eat and ask for it
hes really underweight he only weighs 1kg!
ive tried putting different food down ive broke up tiny bits of chicken and he just licks and sniff it i really dont know what to do th vet should of actually give me a bit more help i was just in and out he really does want to eat but just cant and sorry on the tablet bottle its says AMOX when you asked what it was i asked my boyfriend and he said he said nothing on it then i had a look and it said that
hes just sleeping now he isnt happy with me because hes been prodded and had things into his mouth its breaking my heart him not been able to eat he must be starving!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

When my previous cat began vomiting after eating, my vet did numerous tests and found nothing wrong, she said that cats can sometimes develop habits, so that if something does make them vomit a couple of times, say after eating too fast etc., they can start to associate eating with being sick and will do it out of habit rather than there being anything wrong. She gave the cat an injection (can't remember what it was though, it was so long ago) to help break the mental cycle.

This article also list other reasons why cats might vomit.... 
Reasons Why Cats Vomit - Why is my cat vomiting?

Hopefully the vet looked down this kittens throat to make sure there were no obstructions and that its teeth and gums were fine, not painful, which might cause it to not want to eat solid food.

Personally, if it's no better tomorrow, I'd be looking for a second opinion.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessikat said:


> hiya
> yeah i took him this morning *they didnt know what was wrong with him* but that he seemed fine in him self
> i found out he hasnt been vaccinated or been wormed
> but i got worming medicine and *some tablets to help him fight off infection* because he is really underweight i think there some sort of vitamin aswell
> ...


a vet wouldnt give tablets to fight an infection if they didnt know what was wrong


:2wallbang:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

temerist said:


> a vet wouldnt give tablets to fight an infection if they didnt know what was wrong
> 
> 
> :2wallbang:


 
The vet sounds like a bit of a donut, tbh. Something doesn't sound right with this at all!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> The vet sounds like a bit of a donut, tbh. Something doesn't sound right with this at all!


to be honest the vet probably isnt a donut, there probably is no ill kitten none of the thread sounds right or rings true


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

temerist said:


> to be honest the vet probably isnt a donut, there probably is no ill kitten none of the thread sounds right or rings true


 
Well, it's pretty much what I was thinking as I read through the thread but didn't want to start pointing fingers just yet!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

do you want me to take a pic of him to show you?
im not going to make a ill kitten up am i?
i wish he wasnt ill
and yes he give him tablets as hes weak from not eating so he prescribed him some to keep off infections because of his low immune system but he said he doesnt know what wrong with him the tablets were just a precaution so that he didnt devolop infections in the futre as he has not had his injections yet
look none of yous are vets so please dont make me look like a fool im only explaining my situation to you


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> do you want me to take a pic of him to show you?
> im not going to make a ill kitten up am i?
> i wish he wasnt ill
> and yes he give him tablets as hes weak from not eating so he prescribed him some to keep off infections because of his low immune system but he said he doesnt know what wrong with him the tablets were just a precaution so that he didnt devolop infections in the futre as he has not had his injections yet
> look none of yous are vets so please dont make me look like a fool im only explaining my situation to you


You'd be surprised what people will do just to start a riot on here! It makes people suspicious!

However, the people who have commented have a wealth of experience between them and they are trying to help but can only go on what you have said and there is some conflicting info here that will raise questions.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

well look at my profile ive uploaded a photo of him with his medication
yeah well maybe i havnt explained it properly if you get me but im only saying whats happened what the vets said and what the kitten is doing maybe it just didnt come out right
but yeah i appreciate the info i do know a bit about cats myself i have 3 and have always had cats since a baby so i usually no when there ill and whatever ive just never known a cat to not know how to eat
and because hes so small im just really scared about him getting ill through lack of food


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> well look at my profile ive uploaded a photo of him with his medication
> yeah well maybe i havnt explained it properly if you get me but im only saying whats happened what the vets said and what the kitten is doing maybe it just didnt come out right
> but yeah i appreciate the info i do know a bit about cats myself i have 3 and have always had cats since a baby so i usually no when there ill and whatever ive just never known a cat to not know how to eat
> and because hes so small im just really scared about him getting ill through lack of food


 
Just had a look at the picture and he is seriously tiny. But so so pretty. 

Try liquidising the chicken for the moment, hopefully it will make it easier for him to eat. I would say that getting some food into his stomach is more important, at the moment, than worrying why he's finding it difficult to eat it as chunks.

I can only wish you the very best of luck with him but I really would persue the vets for a better check up and diagnosis. He really is stunning and deserves the attention.

Good luck.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

How can i liquidise the chicken? Blender? 
Thanks ill try it
And i know im going to ring back up and go down tommoro if he still refuses to eat or gets worse if they tell me the same thing ill take him somewhere else
and i know hes gorgeous isnt he


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Chop the chicken up really fine with a sharp knife. I'm not usually a fan of it, but maybe kitten milk would help get some calories into him?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> How can i liquidise the chicken? Blender?
> Thanks ill try it
> And i know im going to ring back up and go down tommoro if he still refuses to eat or gets worse if they tell me the same thing ill take him somewhere else
> and i know hes gorgeous isnt he


 
Yeah, a blender should do the trick nicely, you may need to a little dash of water to it to help it mush down to paste. Don't be tempted to add gravy to make it more appetising because it contains salt.


He is a very, very gorgeous little boy :flrt:


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

would that be allowed tho coz the vet just told me to give him chicken and turkey only for then next week he never said anything about drinks but i could buy some kitten milk tommoro if you think that would be ok for him?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Thanks ill try that then see if he can eat that better


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww poor lil kitten. He does look so tiny from your photo. I would def try the critical care paste as it looks like he need to get some nutrients into him. I am not sure what it is called but i think another person in a above post mentioned it. I would take him to another vets as it doesnt seem like the vets has really helped much. Did the vet check his mouth if you feel he cant eat. Do you think it is because he is too weak or doesnt know how to chew?

I hope you get you kitten sorted soon he looks real sweet :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i know its not nice lol but try chewing the chicken then giving it to him, i did that for a kitten once after advice from someone, worked though


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Well i could try and chew the chicken for now coz i dont have a blender atm
but ill ring up and ask about the paste thing tommoro so if that does him any good
and yes he did look in his mouth there was nothing wrong with him
i dont think hes too weak to eat coz he mooches about and that i just dont think he knows how to chew he sticks his nose and licks it then puts it in his mouth and drops it out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Go and buy a pot of Probiotic natural yoghurt and some runny honey, mix a spoonful with a bit of the honey to sweeten it and see if he will lap it up. We had a litter of poorly kittens in the sanctuary once and our vet suggested that we tried this and they loved it. The honey is an antibacterial and the yoghurt contains good bacteria for the gut. It will also give him some energy as it sounds like he hasnt enough to be bothered to eat.
Please dont leave him longer than tomorrow as he will die, anorexia is a very dangerous thing in cats/kittens as it releases an enzyme that destroys the renal organs


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Jessikat said:


> Well i could try and chew the chicken for now coz i dont have a blender atm
> but ill ring up and ask about the paste thing tommoro so if that does him any good
> and yes he did look in his mouth there was nothing wrong with him
> i dont think hes too weak to eat coz he mooches about and that i just dont think he knows how to chew he sticks his nose and licks it then puts it in his mouth and drops it out


Have you asked your cousin how the rest of the litter are doing and what weaning food she was using? Also what happened at the rescue? What did they feed the kitten there?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

yes my cousin said theres only one with there mother now and shes getting milk of her
he finnally just ate a bit of chicken it was a bit of a struggle but he managed it which im very pleased about! 
and about the probiotic yoghurt thing i dont think hes allowed it as the vet said he is strictly only allowed turkey and chicken he said you may want to give him treats or whatever but dont for a week


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has already been suggested : victory:.

I was told many years ago from a Vet that when a kitten has a bad tummy or the trots to give them the yellow yolk part of a hard boiled egg. I had a kitten with really bad diarrhea, the hard boiled yolk did the trick in no time.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

i dont know what he was fed at the animal shelter but apprently they were all together so my cousin said shes going to find out as he might pf got an infection of one of the other cats


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> yes my cousin said theres only one with there mother now and shes getting milk of her
> he finnally just ate a bit of chicken it was a bit of a struggle but he managed it which im very pleased about!
> and about the probiotic yoghurt thing i dont think hes allowed it as the vet said he is strictly only allowed turkey and chicken he said you may want to give him treats or whatever but dont for a week


 

This is not a treat it is a natural remedy that works. Our present vets have been treating our cats(my own and our sanctuary cats) for nearly 20 years, she has done courses on feline medical care and is very experianced. If you were lucky enough to have vets like ours they would have hospitalised the kitten and given it fluids and syringe fed it, they certainly wouldnt have sent it home
I hope you get a second opinion


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a very pretty kitten, no question, but it is seriously underweight! That's the average weight of an 8-9-10 week old kitten and he's supposed to be 4 months??? 

To be honest I think he should have been at the vets much sooner than you took him. I'm sorry if this upsets you, but if I've had a lot more than 3 cats and I wouldn't have waited as long as you did before seeking some sort of professional help. Kittens can very quickly become anorexic - if they stop eating, they really lose interest in food altogether and they're difficult to get started again

Still it's done now and you've got a job on your hands to pull him through this. I agree with what has been said on here, your vet sounds a bit of a plonker. 

I totally disagree with the suggestion that you buy him kitten milk as milk can upset their tummies and you dont' want to put anything in him that might upset it any more than it obviously already is.

Shell is right you need to get him a very rich food where a small amount will give him twice the nourishment of a bowlful of food. Hills a/d diet is similar to the recovery diet that Shell has suggested and they come in a form of pate that you can mix with some boiled water and, if necessary, syringe into him to get it in there. I would definitely look into getting something like that. You've got to stimulate his interest in food - if you don't you are seriously going to lose him and I for one would hate that to happen, poor wee boy!

What age was he when he was first homed?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> It's a very pretty kitten, no question, but it is seriously underweight! That's the average weight of an 8-9-10 week kitten. To be honest I think he should have been at the vets much sooner than you took him. I'm sorry if this upsets you, but if I've had a lot more than 3 cats and I wouldn't have waited as long as you did before seeking some sort of professional help. Kittens can very quickly become anorexic - if they stop eating, they really lose interest in food altogether and they're difficult to get started again
> 
> Still it's done now and you've got a job on your hands to pull him through this. I agree with what has been said on here, your vet sounds a bit of a plonker.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree and Hills a/d diet is the same as Royal canin recovery diet.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you not try mushing up his food and then standing him in it, so he gets it on his feet? Kittens don't like their feet to get "dirty", so he SHOULD begin to clean himself, which, in turn, will get him eating the food on his feet and may get him interested in the rest of the food.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the method I use when I'm weaning - if they don't voluntarily lap the 'gruel', then I just stand them in the dish and they run off and lick their feet. Eventually they realise it tastes pretty good and will eat it, so that's great advice! :2thumb:



Jessikat said:


> i dont know what he was fed at the animal shelter but apprently they were all together so my cousin said shes going to find out as he might pf got an infection of one of the other cats


As he's unvaccinated he very well might have.

However, you're also saying that the kitten still with your cousin is still getting milk from the mother - 4 months on???

So what age was this kitten taken away from its mother?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

feorag said:


> I totally disagree with the suggestion that you buy him kitten milk as milk can upset their tummies and you dont' want to put anything in him that might upset it any more than it obviously already is.


Ah, cheers for that, I've never used the stuff at all myself but thought it was formulated especially for kittens? I'm glad people with more experience with ill cats and kittens are involved on here, it'll give the poor thing a better chance.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad you didn't take offence! :blush:

The milk_ is_ formulated for kittens, in the fact that it isn't pure cow's milk, which will give them the skitters, so you were right, but it's more a 'treat' food for healthy kittens than a nourishing food for sick ones, so if the kitten hasn't been having milk it could make things worse.

I never weaned my kittens onto milk, like giving them weetabix and farley's etc purely because in the natural world a kitten would be fed mother's milk and then straight onto meat, so if you introduce a different milk source you could scour them. If I had been handrearing and therefore feeding the kitten on a source of 'artificial' milk, then yes I would add in some Farleys when I started weaning, but otherwise mine went straight onto tinned kitten food mixed with boiled water into a sort of gruel that they could lap.

The only time mine were given an 'artificial' milk was if they persistently refused to wean onto kitten meat and then I added Evaporated milk, because it's 'pre-digested'

Is there any news on the kitten this morning???


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes please, any news?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

my kitten ran away thats why it was taken away from its mother so early
but very very good news!
my kitten is eating loads of chicken now eat a full packet since last night and this morning he was bouncing about and playing i fed him some more chicken this morning and he wolfed it down and has been drinking plenty of water
going to carry giving him his tablets/medicine so he stays on track i tell ya what whoever said hold him by the scruff of his neck to give him his tablets is a lifesaver lol it was really easy to do and its not a struggle with him so thanks! 
thanks for all the advice anyway  i appreciate it! 
Hopefully he will carry on getting better and continue eating and make a full recovery!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> my kitten ran away thats why it was taken away from its mother so early
> but very very good news!
> my kitten is eating loads of chicken now eat a full packet since last night and this morning he was bouncing about and playing i fed him some more chicken this morning and he wolfed it down and has been drinking plenty of water
> going to carry giving him his tablets/medicine so he stays on track i tell ya what whoever said hold him by the scruff of his neck to give him his tablets is a lifesaver lol it was really easy to do and its not a struggle with him so thanks!
> ...


 
Just wanted to check something... when you say a full packet of chicken, do you mean chicken slices? If you do, these will have been processed and contain salt which is very bad for cats/kittens.
When the vet suggested chicken, s/he will have meant a plain piece of chicken breast, either boiled or cooked in the oven.

Just wanted to check, that's all... but it's good to hear that he's eating, well done!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no them propa chicken breast things that you buy in the packets like chunks of chicken i no not to give him processed chicken slices lol
i have to buy him them as i dont have a cooker to cook him chicken in so that should do him
he likes the chicken chunks


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

That's ok then!!

Good luck with him, hopefully he'll start filling out in no time!

Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> my kitten ran away thats why it was taken away from its mother so early


Well I'm very glad to hear that he's now eating better, but I'm sorry I'm questioning your comment about the kitten running away. I've never known a kitten run away from its mother, but you are saying it was taken away from its mother? So that doesn't make sense, did it run away or was it taken away? And if so, at what age. I'm asking this question (which you've never actually answered yet), because I'm trying to work out whether the problems all stem from the fact that it was taken away from its mother before it was properly weaned, because that's what it's looking like to me.

Whatever tablets *any* animal or person is given it must complete the course anyway, regardless of whether it looks like its better before the course is finished.

And I'm sorry but if you know better than to give your kitten processed chicken, then I'm wondering why you gave it ham?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

feorag said:


> Glad you didn't take offence! :blush:
> 
> The milk_ is_ formulated for kittens, in the fact that it isn't pure cow's milk, which will give them the skitters, so you were right, but it's more a 'treat' food for healthy kittens than a nourishing food for sick ones, so if the kitten hasn't been having milk it could make things worse.
> 
> ...


Nope, no offence at all. My last cats were kittens over 20 years ago, until I got the pair who are now 2. I got my ninja kittens from the stables so I knew their mum weaned them straight onto dead things, as well as the pouches her owner fed them on, so I went straight to chicken wings etc because I already fed raw to the dog. They alternate between raw and tinned with never any troubles in the tummy department. So my suggestion from raising them would be to give the little mite a defrosted raw chicken wing to enjoy. (Mine steal defrosting mice if I'm not careful and get day-old chicks as one of their favourite meals). 
So I never have given milk to any cat I own, and I've luckily never had an ill kitten to look after. I knew enough that cow's milk wouldn't do any good but didn't know much about the 'cat milk' except that I've pointed and laughed at the cost of it!
I'd like to add that although eating the chicken is good news, is it raw chicken or cooked? Just chicken breast won't be giving all the kitten needs and unless you balance up with a full range of organ meat and bones you may be better feeding good quality tinned food.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

he ran away from my cousins house she has a massive backgarden and woods out the back she let them out a bit and he ran away he wasnt taken away otherwise she wouldnt of took him back when she found him would she
and i gave it ham when it first came to mine because he wouldnt eat anything and i was eatin ham and he eat a bit like a tiny bit not a full slice
and no i AM NOT allowed to give him anything else other then chicken or turkey no tinned food no biscuits no nothing thats what the vert said
and i wouldnt dare give any cat raw chicken its cooked chicken chunks you know what you get in packets he loves it and weirdly hes put weight on from last night so im glad about that


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Jessikat said:


> he ran away from my cousins house she has a massive backgarden and woods out the back she let them out a bit and he ran away he wasnt taken away otherwise she wouldnt of took him back when she found him would she
> and i gave it ham when it first came to mine because he wouldnt eat anything and i was eatin ham and he eat a bit like a tiny bit not a full slice
> and no i AM NOT allowed to give him anything else other then chicken or turkey no tinned food no biscuits no nothing thats what the vert said
> and i wouldnt dare give any cat raw chicken its cooked chicken chunks you know what you get in packets he loves it and weirdly hes put weight on from last night so im glad about that


I wouldn't dare give a kitten chunks of cooked chicken breast and expect it to be a fully balanced diet, personally, although as an emergency measure to help him keep something inside him I can understand it being recommended. 
(Read the raw feeding sticky if you're interested, it's not for everyone but it is well-researched and well supported as a diet for dogs ad cats. My cats were weaned onto fresh killed rabbits by their stable cat mum. They cut their teeth on chicken carcasses and steal lamb necks from my dog!)


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

well the vet said it would be okaii to eat that and that he should eat nothing else but cooked chicken and turkey for a week NOTHING else
theres nothing wrong with cooked chicken chunks its not like im feeding him chicken slices or proscessed chicken it proper chicken like i said i dont have a cooker so its going to have to be that i got told hed be ok eating that so he will be fine 
im just glad hes eating


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Jessikat said:


> well the vet said it would be okaii to eat that and that he should eat nothing else but cooked chicken and turkey for a week NOTHING else
> theres nothing wrong with cooked chicken chunks its not like im feeding him chicken slices or proscessed chicken it proper chicken like i said i dont have a cooker so its going to have to be that i got told hed be ok eating that so he will be fine
> im just glad hes eating


I know Jess, and I'm glad he's improving too. What did the vet say you should feed him on after the week?
(I won't push my feeding methods at you, I feel strongly that it's the best way but accept that everyone raises their own pets in different ways)


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

wel he said after hes eaten the chicken and turkey i should start him on kitten food then move on when he gets older
and i know am not been ignorant to peoples ideas i was just saying what ive been told but he isnt going to be with me forver anyway i have to give him back like next week


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

He's going back to your cousin?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no to her sister
i was only looking after him see we could of kept it but our landlord wont let us he doesnt even no hes here
were going to ask him see if we csn keep him but he most likely will say no


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Jessikat said:


> no to her sister
> i was only looking after him see we could of kept it but our landlord wont let us he doesnt even no hes here
> were going to ask him see if we csn keep him but he most likely will say no


But you've got 3 cats already, so 1 more won't hurt!:no1:


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no the 3cats are at my mams house i wasnt allowed to take any 
i still class them as my cats tho as they are actually mine lol i paid for them and had them for years
i wanted to bring my 2 youngest ones but my landlord wouldnt let me he only lets me keep my reptiles no cats or dogs


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Been following this thread through, although its been a bit confusing, but glad the kitten seems to be getting better.

If you haven't got a cooker - how do you cook for yourselves?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

microwave meals and takeaways
its a bit naff but theres nothing i can do about it for now


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Jessikat, there are plenty of cookbooks that will tell you how to cook *cheaply* in a microwave, instead of spending lots of money on microwave ready meals and takeaways - which would give you more spare money to make sure that any animals in your care have vet funds.

For the price of one big takeaway for two, you could also get a hotplate so that you *do* have a "stove top" to work with.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

genuine question, sorry if i've missed it. i've tried to read all the thread but there's 9 pages of it. 

why was the kitten brought to you when found at the rescue? why didn't your cousin just take him home?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

teshu said:


> genuine question, sorry if i've missed it. i've tried to read all the thread but there's 9 pages of it.
> 
> why was the kitten brought to you when found at the rescue? why didn't your cousin just take him home?


because she currently doesnt have a home shes staying at her friends house and couldnt take it there her sister who is having it lives 2hours away and because my cousin has work she couldnt take it straight down she was ment to take it last friday so we would of only had it 6days but as he was ill he needed to stay with us longer so we could take him back to the vets for a follow up


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

but she still has kitten's mum & sibling?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no there down her mam and dads house who live 2hours away in the next road to her sister


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh right. sorry got confused as to who originally owned the cat/kittens.


----------

